# My Ludwigia Repens x L. Arcuata



## tanksalot01 (Nov 19, 2015)

Is this the same? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

i have both those individual plants (repens and the arcuata) how do you get them to mix or "breed?" I have some growing emersed but I don't know if they need pollinators or something? (I am a beekeeper as well so could make that happen)


----------



## jasongrey (Feb 10, 2017)

tanksalot01 said:


> Is this the same?


nice! yes i believe so. that is exactly how it looks in my other tank with less light.

Bump:


BettaBettas said:


> i have both those individual plants (repens and the arcuata) how do you get them to mix or "breed?" I have some growing emersed but I don't know if they need pollinators or something? (I am a beekeeper as well so could make that happen)


i have no idea to be honest, but i do know that hybrid plants are a thing. it was sold to me as ludwigia narrow leaf. after some google-fu i found it was the l. repens x l. arcuata variety from what i could tell.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

jasongrey said:


> i have no idea to be honest, but i do know that hybrid plants are a thing. it was sold to me as ludwigia narrow leaf. after some google-fu i found it was the l. repens x l. arcuata variety from what i could tell.


 thank you for the response  looks like I must practice my google-fu as well... im only a white belt... :l


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> i have both those individual plants (repens and the arcuata) how do you get them to mix or "breed?" I have some growing emersed but I don't know if they need pollinators or something? (I am a beekeeper as well so could make that happen)


Here is just a guess, but I would think you need to get both to flower emersed, then transfer the pollen from one species to the other, collect the seeds produced then plant them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Opare said:


> Here is just a guess, but I would think you need to get both to flower emersed, then transfer the pollen from one species to the other, collect the seeds produced then plant them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 thank you opare I kind of figured lol  how do you manually pollinate? just curious. a swab ?


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> thank you opare I kind of figured lol  how do you manually pollinate? just curious. a swab ?


That's what I think they do in labs and stuff. Guess it depends on the type of flower as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

